# General Aesthetic Taste



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not going to say there's really a trend between type and what sort of style they like, even though there could be some stereotypical associations. 

In _general_, thinking of a variety of things like: home decor, people you find attractive, clothing style, fonts, cars, artwork, appliances, etc. do you tend to be drawn to things that are more

- cuddly, cute and rounded
ex: overstuffed armchairs, VW Bugs, hoodies, comic sans font, pandas

- delicate and intricate
ex: etched wine glasses, caligraphy, lace trim, gothic architecture, gazelles

- striking, simple and classy
ex: black & white tile, sheath dresses, e-type jaguars, panthers

- surdy/chunky/blocky and utilitarian
ex: jeeps, doc martins, strong square jawlines, industrial equipment, bison


(P.S. I'm having deja vu so forgive me if I already posted something like this a while back...)


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

I want to say delicate and intricate but I think that my forum signature/picture/everything begs to differ :laughing:


----------



## BellChell1234 (Dec 2, 2015)

I love seeing pictures like frost on windows, and water droplets. So small, so fragile.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Very interesting question. I guess sturdy/chunky/blocky and utilitarian. INFP

I do love VW Bugs and hoodies, though DX Maybe...70% sturdy/chunky and 30% cuddly/cute. With the other two options, I feel like I'm no good around delicate or otherwise fancy things. I'd end up breaking it all.

Think Ramona Flowers and Roxy Richter:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Surrealistic and whimsical i suppose - whether that applies to nature - art- human beings or images in my dreams and imagination etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm having trouble wrapping my mind around those four categories, or grasping what things fall under which category and why. I'm not sure my tastes correlate to any of them.

My favorite colors are (in no particular order) pink, orange, brown, gold, and cream. I don't like purple because it reminds me of grape soda. I generally prefer matte to glossy. Some things I find pretty include insects, gargoyles, sauropods, airships, Christmas lights, jellyfish, and giant mosasaurs! The only cars that appeal to me visually are old-fashioned, pre-1960s cars. I kinda like the steampunk aesthetic, although I don't dress that way myself. I think I look good in black!


----------



## Szebora (Nov 9, 2015)

Meh. How about something else? It's called "my category":
- victorian/Second Empire/gothic americana/carpenter gothic/50s architecture, furniture and style
- hot rods/rat rods/street rods/old cars (1940-1967)
- tall ships/steamships/modern ships
- zeppelins
- monkeys/bears/bats/spiders/rats/reptiles/creepy clowns
- cold weapon
- tattoos
- combat boots/leather jacket/psychobilly (punk, metal etc.) stuff
- nature
- Spiderman


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

> - striking, simple and classy
> ex: black & white tile, sheath dresses, e-type jaguars, panthers



Well, I will most identify with this ---> Minimal / sleek / elegance / simplistic / classy / conservative + modest / formal (re: black & white re: high-class fashion) -_ picturesque sophistication._ Within moments of leisure --> baggy, blasé, passively idle.

_> Little black dress
> Red lipsticks
> Business suits
> Turtle necks
> Black boots
> Leather_

General attired colors -> Black, white, grey, (re: darks) peach / pinks. - Color coordination / matching. Other colors obtain if formally present / fit my interests style wise & usually obtain in times of leisure.

--> Cultural arts (re: Asian, European (i.e .. west) respectively in interest.

Complied.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Is it too odd I couldn't decide between "cuddly, cute and rounded" and "surdy/chunky/blocky and utilitarian"? I've just finished watching several episodes of Doc Martin a few minutes ago though, so I went for the latter. Oh, yeah, and am INFP


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

Definitely the cute & cuddly for me. That's usually what endears me first - cuteness! 
After that I'd probably go for something delicate, intricate, floral, or feminine (lace or filigree).

Interesting to see people's tastes and corresponding MBTI types.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

I've been leaning striking, simple and classy with earth tones lately.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

My personal taste is more hippy/surfy/tribal.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Aelthwyn said:


> I'm not going to say there's really a trend between type and what sort of style they like, even though there could be some stereotypical associations.
> 
> In _general_, thinking of a variety of things like: home decor, people you find attractive, clothing style, fonts, cars, artwork, appliances, etc. do you tend to be drawn to things that are more
> 
> ...


Hell, I really adore all of those styles when applied to different circumstances. ^^


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Definitely intricate, but maybe not so delicate. Think of the illustrations on certain tarot decks and fantasy-themed trading card games.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Delicate and intricate


----------

